# برامج خرائط السيارات



## بنادولextra (26 يونيو 2009)

اشكر جميع الاخوه المهندسين المتواجدين في موقعنا المبجل ..

وبودي ان اسأل هل لي ان اجد برامج وطرق تعليم تعريف وصيانه اجهزه الملاحه والخرائط الموجوده في السيارات ( مثل لكزس ومرسيديس وغيرها ) لانه مشروعي القادم ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## عمر التلاحمة (26 يونيو 2009)

*صلي على النبي ( عليه الصلاة والسلام)*

*تبي تصير مليونير*​




*جرب وشـوف هي صدق ولآ لآ ؟*

​​*اللـهم صـلي علـى محمد و علـى آل محـمد كمآ صـــليت علـى إبرآهيم و علـى آل إبرآهيم ، وبآرك علـى محمـد و علـى آل محمد كمآ بآركت علـى إبرآهيم و علـى آل إبرآهيم في العــــــآلمين إنك حميد مجيد** .*​

​​*وأرسل لـعشر خلآل سآعة تكون كـسبت عشر مليون صلاة علـى الحـبيب في صــحيفتك بإذن الـله** .*​

​​*ملآحــــظه مهمه** :*​



*لآ تقول مـو فآضي هذي مليون حسنه*​


----------



## عمر التلاحمة (26 يونيو 2009)

*لا تعاتبهم .................... فقط قل وداعا.............................. وابتسم*

​





​






​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​


----------



## عمر التلاحمة (26 يونيو 2009)

*قصة فيها عبرة*

*إليكم هذه القصة *​*سمعتها في خطبة الجمعة وهي رائعة .. القصة كالتالي مختصرة ...*​*
**في عصر الشيخ أحمد بن حنبل، كان الشيخ احمد مسافراً فمر بمسجد يصلي فيه ولم يكن يعرف احداً في ذلك المنطقة وكان وقت النوم قد حان فافترش الشيخ أحمد مكانه في المسجد واستلقى فيه لينام وبعد لحظات إذا بحارس المسجد يطلب من الشيخ عدم النوم في المسجد ويطلب منه الخروج وكان هذا الحارس لا يعرف الشيخ احمد، فقال الشيخ احمد لا أعرف لي مكان أنام فيه ولذلك أردت النوم هنا فرفض الحارس أن ينام الشيخ وبعد تجاذب أطراف الحديث قام الحارس بجر الشيخ احمد إلى الخارج جراً والشيخ متعجب .. حتى وصل إلى خارج المسجد. وعند وصولهم للخارج إذا بأحد الاشخاص يمر بهم والحارس يجر الشيخ فسأل ما بكم؟ فقال الشيخ: أحمد لا أجد مكانًا أنام في والحارس يرفض أن أنام في المسجد، فقال الرجل تعال معي لبيتي لتنام هناك، فذهب الشيخ أحمد معه وهناك تفاجأ الشيخ بكثرة تسبيح هذا الرجل وقد كان خبازاً وهو يعد العجي**ن** ويعمل في المنزل كان يكثر من الاستغفار فأحس الشيخ بأن أمر هذا الرجل عظيم من كثرة تسبيحه .. فنام الشيخ وفي الصباح سأل الشيخ الخباز سؤالاً وقال له: هل رأيت أثر التسبيح عليك؟**

فقال الخباز نعم! ووالله إن كل ما أدعو الله دعائاً يستجاب لي، إلا دعاءاً واحدًا لم يستج**ب** أب**دا** حتى الآن، فقال الشيخ وما ذاك الدعاء؟ فقال الخباز أن أرى الإمام أحمد بن حنبل.**

فقال الشيخ: أنا الإمام أحمد بن حنبل فوالله إنني كنت أجر إليك جراً، وهاقد أستجيبت دعواتك كلها ..*​*
**{استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه}
*​


----------



## عمر التلاحمة (26 يونيو 2009)

*فداك يا رسول الله*

*فداك يا رسول الله* 




 الرجل الذي رسم الكاريكاتير على الرسول مات محروق والدنمارك متكتمة الخبر ارجوك تنشر الخبر هدا لان في اخت من فلسطين شافت رؤية ان اللي هينشر الخبر هدا ربنا هيفرحة بعد اربع ساعات والله شخص اسمه محمد اقسم بالله انه راى الرسول في منامه وقال له بلغ الاسلام والمسلمين عني السلام فمن ينشرها خلال اربعة ايام فسوف يفرح فرحا شديدا ومن يتجاهلها فسوف يحزن حزنا شديدا










____________________this is the danish cartoonist 


​


----------



## بنادولextra (26 يونيو 2009)

اخ عمر مشكور على على ماكتبت ولاكن كل ماقلته نؤمن به ونطبقه ونعرفه قبل ان تكتبه ..

اذا كان عندك معلومه تخص الموضوع اكتبها والا فالسكوت اطيب


----------



## صابر دياب (27 يونيو 2009)

أضم صوتي لصوت الأخ بنادول إكسترا في أن الاخ عمر مشكور على ما كتب ولكن كل ماقاله نؤمن به ونطبقه ونعرفه قبل ان يكتبه ..فاذا كان عندك معلومه تخص الموضوع فليكتبها والا فالسكوت اطيب

أسف أني أيضاً أخرج عن الموضوع ولكن هذا هو سر تقدم الغرب وهو تركيزهم اللامتناهي في عملهم فإذا أتت ساعة اللهو أو العبادة أغرقوا أنفسهم فيها كلاً حسب ملته

أما نحن فإختلطت عندنا أوقات العمل باللهو والعبادة بكل شئ 

أخي عمر مشكور مرة أخرى على تذكيرنا بما شرعت فيه تذكيرنا به ولكن لكل مقام مقال

وعلى فكرة الرسام المتخلف الذي رسم الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم لم يحترق وهذا لن يزيد الرسول شيئاً ولن يقل من شيئاً هذا فرسولنا أعظم بكثير 

وأسف مرة أخرى على الخروج عن الموضوع 

وألان هل من أحد عنده برامج لخرائط السيارات


----------



## بنادولextra (29 يونيو 2009)

لازلنا في الانتظار عل وعسى ان نجد الفائده


----------



## mtmt20052005 (28 يوليو 2009)

ممكن اخونى دوائر لدمبر كتربلر 769 c


----------



## ahmedamer010 (30 مايو 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## فائق حمادي (30 مايو 2010)

*Engineering Forum*

Was the above discussion in the engineering fields or related by 1% to the forum just question​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (30 مايو 2010)

اخى فائق
هذا الموضوع منذ عام إلا أيام وتم إيقاف العضو، لماذا الحديث فيه الآن؟؟


----------

